# Mallory Swamp



## spaz (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone been to Mallory Swamp lately? Just curious how the hog population is?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Jan 14, 2010)

If u cant catch one there or Hickory Mound every dog u have is a cull!!! START OVER with new dogs. We cought 21 hogs in 9 half day trips to hickory mound


----------



## Fifty (Jan 14, 2010)

mallory isnt as good as it used to be but there are definitely hogs there.  Hickory is way better but will end up like mallory soon- over hunted.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 14, 2010)

I think im going to be up that way in a couple of weeks, might have to give mallory a try, never been there.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hunt in crapps tower...right next to mallory  tuesday i had some guys run a 300lb plus in to our club..also we hunt on the edge of it by the east main line and its loaded with hogs...cant keep our deer dogs from running them..


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah he is right better keep a close eye on ur dog...but thats  like everywhere else..its upto u if u wanna know some good places there to go just message me...been hunting that area and all around there all my life


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard of a dog and a collar go missing last Sat. it USED to be a nice place to go but now too many so called hog hunters out there.And for years people told me that they wouldn't have a dog that would bite or hard to catch seems like something to breed for now if you hunt WMA's.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

amen to that...it sucks when ur collars go missing..the kind of dogs i have  now have a lot of wildness in them..deer and hog dogs both..so sometimes it sucks to try to catch them and somtimes  it dont..lol..either way they are a one person dog..lol


----------



## Fifty (Jan 14, 2010)

Cajun is right you definitely need to watch your dogs out there.  Really on any public land.  We went out there on monday and did pretty good.  Probly will be out there tomorrow too. But its definitely not like how it was a few years ago.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey fifty where  do u guys hunt when u go....do u have alot of problems with losing ur dogs behind the check station cause thats where we do


----------



## Fifty (Jan 14, 2010)

Monday we hunted all along the still hunt side and also did pretty good on Crapps tower.  Havent had to much trouble missin dogs by the check station though.  Did good along the east mainline last year.  Actually ran one in your club that year on accident.  Tried to catch em up but they made it over before I could get them, thought I was in for it but they were really good guys.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah there is somegood people in there..the part that ur talking about along the steal hunt side is that the part that butts up to us..cause we have a seeder weed block that has alot of hogs in it and it butts up too that...i know there is some big hogs in there if thats it...we killed a 350lb hog this year in our seeder weed block...thats good hunting...lol..he and a bunch of other hogs stayed in between those two blocks..where ar u guys from?


----------



## Fifty (Jan 14, 2010)

We hunted the south end alot on monday.  PM me your number and name and I can give you a call if we head out there tomorrow.  Im in maxville its right by maccleny and jacksonville.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 14, 2010)

We're going out there next week end


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 14, 2010)

u guys are gointo mallory


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah how come u ask.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 14, 2010)

Headed there tmw ! I ill keep a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a watch on my dogs!  Got 19 trucks headed down there with us saturday morning ! We'll have that place rockin all weekend! Gonna rub elbows with the local hog population! Went down mon and tues caught nine ..Two nice ones over 300 no teeth tho !One had an inch the other was total gone! Most hogs down there aint got much teeth! 









Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- now thats a caught hog!


----------



## kornbread (Jan 14, 2010)

we will be down there next week to show yall florida boys how to do it! that is if my one trail dog makes it by then been having bad luck with dogs getting cut down.


----------



## spaz (Jan 14, 2010)

kornbread said:


> we will be down there next week to show yall florida boys how to do it! that is if my one trail dog makes it by then been having bad luck with dogs getting cut down.



come on, just bring a set of dry clothes coz it is suppose to rain this weekend. 

 Hope your dog gets healed up quickly coz we will need him in Feb for the swmd hunt.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 14, 2010)

yea my vet is loving me right now im stimulating the economy .and im bringing scuba gear this time .lol and a couple changes of clothes.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol...yeah its gonna be wet wet sat..we killed  250lp hog today...he had some nice teeth on him..oh well goodluck guys.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 15, 2010)

its gonna be crowded too. Keep em comin.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 17, 2010)

My god the ppl down there sat.!It rained all day and there where ppl around every bend! We ended up catching 4 but they boys we hunted with missed 4 or 5... Had one group come up to us and asked why was we running (there) spot??????  It took all i had not to go off! Kept my cool and just ended up telling them we had tracks and had dogs on the ground and come h3ll or high water we wasnt gonna leave! Other than all the ppl had a good time!


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol...so did u ask them when they tagged it with their name?...lol..people sometimes are so dumb..glad u had fun..and did u get the spot? i hope so..and then u should have went by them with it..


----------



## kornbread (Jan 18, 2010)

does anybody know if the south end gate is open?


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 18, 2010)

i know that the way through our club is still open..our club is crapps tower..where are u coming from?


----------



## Fifty (Jan 18, 2010)

I know it was closed last monday, dont know about now


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 18, 2010)

did yall get any fifty


----------



## Fifty (Jan 18, 2010)

didnt get to make it out there I had to finish up some work over the weekend.  Had a few buddys make it out, I believe they made out with two.  Gonna try to get out there on friday.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 18, 2010)

got one this evening though seems like everyones been doin pretty good the past few days.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 19, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> lol...so did u ask them when they tagged it with their name?...lol..people sometimes are so dumb..glad u had fun..and did u get the spot? i hope so..and then u should have went by them with it..



Oh yea sammy thats where we caught the boar hog! We was there at 5am looking for tracks i promise i wasnt leaving them tracks!!lol


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol...hehe


----------



## kornbread (Jan 19, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> i know that the way through our club is still open..our club is crapps tower..where are u coming from?


 ill be coming from brandford . i think crapps tower is the north end there is another entrance on the south end i heard it was closed just checking . it is closer to go in that way


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 19, 2010)

kay..i dont know if its closed or not..but i know ours is not..


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes bethel walker creek road is closed ! There a gate up at the still hunt dog hunt merge! We had to go all the way out crapps tower!


----------



## Scoot! (Jan 21, 2010)

South entrance is still closed. But warning yall planning for this weekend....we got over 5" this morning alone, and it aint quit yet! Better bring a boat!


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 22, 2010)

he is not lieing if u planning on coming to mallory get ready to swim...cause we swam our butts off today....the canals are full..lol


----------



## kornbread (Jan 24, 2010)

you warned us! lol we ended up with one hog. just way to much water.ill c if spaz can post a pic.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 24, 2010)

kornbread said:


> you warned us! lol we ended up with one hog. just way to much water.ill c if spaz can post a pic.



yeah post one i wanna see it..its a wet wet wet day for us..lol


----------



## Fifty (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah i heard it was pretty bad


----------

